# Noob buttons in the door question



## ERockG60 (Sep 26, 2002)

New to Audi's and I got a friend looking at an A6 online and looking thru the pics of it we came across some buttons (circled) we couldn't identify. Wondering what they are. My guess was they are seat/mirror memory preset buttons? Thanks in advance for help.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Yes they are the seat memory presets :thumbup:


----------

